# ~heavyiron~



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2009)

I have been a gymrat for over 22 years off and on. As a young man I experimented with aas and would read anything I could get my hands on about the subject. Before the internet there was little of this type of content. Just over 3 years ago I turned 39 and had chronic fatigue. I had been out of the gym for about 8 years and decided I was out of shape and it was time for a change. I resumed training. I went to my doctor a few months later and found out I needed hormone replacement therapy as my testosterone levels were low and I was slightly hypothyroid. I resumed my interest in how these compounds effect the human body and was amazed at the amount of information available online regarding aas. I have an inquisitive mind about science and love learning new information. In the last 3 years I have experimented with these compounds once again and in 2008 started writing about their effects for MD forums.

Robert D kindly invited me to this site and I hope to continue learning and sharing about all aspects of Bodybuilding.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

heavyiron. welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Please sign up for our Newsletter! (get 2 free ebooksl!)


----------



## Built (Dec 8, 2009)

Very glad to have you here.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2009)

Built said:


> Very glad to have you here.


Thanks girl!


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to IM, you have some big gunz what are they 18''?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Welcome to IM, you have some big gunz what are they 18''?


My penis is 4.5 inches. That's a full 3 inches bigger than yours.


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2009)

PM me photos of this monster


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> PM me photos of this monster


Better yet, bring over a 12 pack and I'll "show" you.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2009)

alexanderjonah said:


> Hi I am a 20 year old guy with no abs at all but as I've discover these site wow..I found it great to gain information about building muscles.


Are you also homosexual?


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> Are you also homosexual?


I was wondering the same thing. 


Well in any case I sure hope he is.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> 
> Well in any case I sure hope he is.


Yes, I figured you were "curious".

Anyway, I started a thread for our bear brothers.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/104797-calling-all-homos.html#post1941684


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 19, 2009)

already a mod, you have some serious street cred.


----------



## Chong Li (Dec 19, 2009)

heavy iron is the most heterosexual on these boards, so gay-boys back off!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 19, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> I have been a gymrat for over 22 years off and on. As a young man I experimented with aas and would read anything I could get my hands on about the subject. Before the internet there was little of this type of content. Just over 3 years ago I turned 39 and had chronic fatigue. I had been out of the gym for about 8 years and decided I was out of shape and it was time for a change. I resumed training. *I went to my doctor a few months later and found out I needed hormone replacement therapy as my testosterone levels were low and I was slightly hypothyroid.* I resumed my interest in how these compounds effect the human body and was amazed at the amount of information available online regarding aas. I have an inquisitive mind about science and love learning new information. In the last 3 years I have experimented with these compounds once again and in 2008 started writing about their effects for MD forums.
> 
> Robert D kindly invited me to this site and I hope to continue learning and sharing about all aspects of Bodybuilding.



What were some of the numbers involved in your case? 

I had my blood tested related to general fatigue and being 45+. My total test was 597 ng/dl. That doctor didn't mention HRT at all and considering my diet is garbage, my training is slack, and I only get about 5 hours of sleep per night, I haven't pressed the issue.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 19, 2009)

Curt James said:


> What were some of the numbers involved in your case?
> 
> I had my blood tested related to general fatigue and being 45+. My total test was 597 ng/dl. That doctor didn't mention HRT at all and considering my diet is garbage, my training is slack, and I only get about 5 hours of sleep per night, I haven't pressed the issue.


My total T was in the low 300's and my thyroid was just out of range hypo. I had not used aas in 8 years when that test was done.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 25, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> My total T was in the low 300's and my thyroid was just out of range hypo. I had not used aas in 8 years when that test was done.


 
I'm just shy of 600. No idea on thyroid, but the doc seemed happy with all my measured numbers. 

Apparently, they drew blood for the typical _45-plus_ age category.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 25, 2009)

Curt James said:


> I'm just shy of 600. No idea on thyroid, but the doc seemed happy with all my measured numbers.
> 
> Apparently, they drew blood for the typical _45-plus_ age category.


You need your free T and estradiol checked as that will give a more complete picture. Total T is critical for assessing treatment as it is the bioavailable T.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 25, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> You need your free T and estradiol checked as that will give a more complete picture. Total T is critical for assessing treatment as it is the bioavailable T.


 
You mentioned that elsewhere and I accept that as gospel, however with a diet that is more Oreos than grilled chicken, a training routine that is on hold (seasonal laziness), and sleep/rest that is just *not* there, I'm going to _go out on a limb_ to guess that my total T is the least of my _problems_.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2009)

Curt James said:


> You mentioned that elsewhere and I accept that as gospel, however with a diet that is more Oreos than grilled chicken, a training routine that is on hold (seasonal laziness), and sleep/rest that is just *not* there, I'm going to _go out on a limb_ to guess that *my total T is the least of my problems*.


That is just plain crazy talk


----------



## basskiller (Dec 27, 2009)

welcome dude.. I remember in the 80's there was damn very little AAS information you could find that was crediable


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2009)

basskiller said:


> welcome dude.. I remember in the 80's there was damn very little AAS information you could find that was crediable


Exactly, Some book stores would carry aas books but mail order seemed to be the way to get most books on the subject then.


----------

